# Highlander to reboot in 2014!  There Can Be Only One!



## Nathan J. Lauffer (May 10, 2011)

A Highlander reboot is slated for 2014.  Highlander is one franchise that could REALLY use a reboot.  I was obsessed with it when I was a kid (I still have Ramirez's speech from the beginning memorized).  However, when I watched it as an adult I realized it's actually a better mythology than a movie.  And, unfortunately, the mythology has been perverted through all of the sequels.

So, I'm 100% for it.  I wish I could help write it.  

What say you?


----------



## GameMasterNick (May 10, 2011)

I never got how there could be more than one Highlander movie...
Didn't he win "The Prize" with the defeat of the Kurgan?


----------



## Nathan J. Lauffer (May 10, 2011)

Yes, but in order to continue the franchise the pulled a bunch of horrible tricks.  In the case of Highlander 2, they said, "Actually, the immortals are aliens, and if more come to earth then the Game continues!"  Then there is the Renegade Version of Highlander 2, where they said, "We are going to re-cut this movie so they aren't aliens.  Instead, they are from some other dimension, but everything else will be the same."  Then, in Highlander 3, they said, "Remember Highlander 2?  Neither do we.  Instead, there was an immortal that was buried alive.  Now he's escaped and the game continues!"  Then, in Highlander 4, they said, "Remember the other Highlander movies?  Neither do we!  Let's just continue the Highlander: The Series, which pretended that the movies didn't exist either."  Then, in Highlander 5, they said, "We're tired.  Let's just end this thing by throwing darts at a bunch of random ideas and seeing which ending we will use.  This is going straight to DVD anyway."

I think that's basically how those movies went.  It's been a really long time.  I should mention, by the way, that the series is actually pretty good from what I remember.  It centers around Connor's cousin Duncan, and still has Connor defeating the Kurgan.  However, they pretend that they weren't the final two immortals.   Instead, they are in the time of the Gathering where there are still a few immortals left.  The series never disrupted the mythology, it actually did a great job extending it in interesting ways.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 12, 2011)

The Highlander Series got to be rather good as it progressed.  Unfortunately, the same can't be said for the movies. 

You know, rather than pretending that Connor never won the prize, I always felt that the film franchise should have gone in a different direction.  Connor was 400 years old, and encountered many amazing things.  Why not tell those stories?  Sure, we know that Connor wins the prize in the end, but they could have populated the films with other characters as well, whose fates are less certain.  That could have made for a great franchise.


----------



## Kriegskanzler (May 27, 2011)

Cool. I'm all up to this. 

Oh, and I hope Christopher Lambert plays a part in it.


----------



## Ophiucha (May 27, 2011)

I don't know; I don't think they will do a bad job with it, per se, but it is the sort of movie that hasn't aged itself enough for me to really want a reboot or remake or whatever you want to call it. It just see it as pointless. Nonetheless, it can't be any worse than the sequels, so I'll probably end up seeing it, still.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 27, 2011)

As long as there is no "planet Zeist" it will be a huge step up from Highlander II.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 28, 2011)

I agree with Black Dragon in that the first movie was good and I enjoyed the series. 

Recently (well, over the past months) watched the series again because I never saw each episode when it was on television.

I just did my best to ignore the other movies and took the series as its own entity.  Never did get into the Raven series--which didn't last long anyway. Maybe saw three or four episodes.

I didn't know they were thinking about a reboot. Might be good. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Ravana (May 29, 2011)

Apparently, there _can_ be more than one.…


----------



## Donny Bruso (May 30, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> ... it is the sort of movie that hasn't aged itself enough for me to really want a reboot or remake or whatever you want to call it. It just see it as pointless.


 
True, the movies are not that old. However Hollywood has made it blatantly obvious in the last few years that their writers are flat out of new ideas. That's why every comic book in the world is being adapted to a movie that then spawns sequels, prequels, and reboots after only a few years. Spiderman is less than fifteen years old and they are already rebooting the franchise. Terminator is about the same era with Highlander, suffering from the same problem. Every sequel got exponentially worse until they had no lower to fall from a writing standpoint, so they hired Christian Bale to make the acting as bad as the writing. Doesn't stop them from making sequel after sequel & cashing in at the box office because people love the characters and the world, and this is the only way they can see a continuation of that which they love.


----------

